# Trapped Coyote - First one ever!



## Devildiver (Aug 23, 2012)

It's been a long month, but I finally connected this morning on a beautiful male coyote.

It's the first time I've caught anything in a foothold trap, and definitely my first time up close and personal with such a beautiful predator.

Solid rear foot catch with my new #3 dukes.

Setting my sights on bobcat now.

-Casey.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Way to go Dd--- You'll be a longliner here pretty quick.lol. :thumbsup:

awprint:


----------



## alclark2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Good job and good pics! Keep 'em coming. Can't wait to see your first cat.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Congrats Casey---------You caught the smartest critter in the woods---First of many and you'll never forget the first----Making Memories can't beat that--- :biggrin: sb*


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Way to go! Beautiful yote. Keep em stepping on your trap pans.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice going and congratulations !


----------



## stashmojack (Dec 13, 2012)

Congrats. I'm new to trapping. What type of set did you use to catch that?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Casey--- you should be able to catch more yotes using flat sets, hole sets and scentpost sets out in the open parks.

awprint:


----------



## Devildiver (Aug 23, 2012)

This was a true "blind" set. I didn't use any bait or lure. I observed their most used trails and set on them at choke points near trees and shrubs.

I've since started using beaver castor lure since I keep seeing coyote tracks at the beaver lodges I trap near.

Catcapper: Can you elaborate a bit more?


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

CONGRATS on a beautiful yote.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Nice looking coyote! Cool hackles on it.


----------



## Idahotrapper (Sep 6, 2012)

Good Job that's a nice look'n dog


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Devildiver said:


> This was a true "blind" set. I didn't use any bait or lure. I observed their most used trails and set on them at choke points near trees and shrubs.
> 
> I've since started using beaver castor lure since I keep seeing coyote tracks at the beaver lodges I trap near.
> 
> Catcapper: Can you elaborate a bit more?


Just say'in, a walkthrough set without "bait or lure" in the timber usally won't be very productive for yotes. It may take a fella a month to catch one.lol.

Set the areas coyotes hunt. Transfer ditches through/along harvested fields, scrub sage or out on the short grass.

When coyote goes hunt'in, he's look'in for something--- give him something to find, and make him want to come to your set. A good dirthole set has taken many a critter.

Advantages of a dirthole set in an open area.

* Coyote can see your set 40/50 yards away.

* Coyote can smell your set 100 or more yards away if your using a good call lure.

* Coyote feels safe approaching your set--- he knows the area since he hunts it, and can easily see any danger that may exist.

A good, "clean" dirthole should take a yote thats hunt'in the area the 1st or 2nd night. There are some dawgs that will work a set 5/6 nights before they get the steel bracelet applied.

I always use the KISS technique--- don't try to out think the animal---just make a "good" set.

Dirthole bait tip--- When I use chunk bait at a loud dirthole--- I drive a 20 penny spike through the bait and into the ground in the bottom of the hole. This keeps an animal work'in your set longer so its more likely he'll put a foot on the pan.

If I could type more than 10/12 words a minute, I'd probably write a book on trapp'in and become rich and famous like these fellas--- Tom Krause--- Chris Miller--- Mark June.lol. :clapclap:

Keep the fur com'in Casey.

awprint:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice coyote! I don't know how I missed it...congrats...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Casey, We just got our trap tags and getting ready to set some cages this week, good luck on the bobcats, they should pay well for all of your effort...


----------



## Devildiver (Aug 23, 2012)

catcapper said:


> Just say'in, a walkthrough set without "bait or lure" in the timber usally won't be very productive for yotes. It may take a fella a month to catch one.lol.
> 
> Set the areas coyotes hunt. Transfer ditches through/along harvested fields, scrub sage or out on the short grass.
> 
> ...


I guess i'll have to try that! Thank you so much for taking the time to write a thoughtful response.


----------

